# Your K3 order



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey, 

what did you pre-order? 
Did you get the new cover (with/without light) too?
And which colour did you choose? 

Oops, I forgot: Why did you chose your K3 with Wifi / 3G + Wifi?
I'm still not sure if I really need both


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Wifi+3g for me.

I've never been out of a 3g area, but I'm far too often not in an area with an open wifi network, so that's that.

No cover selection as of yet... waiting to see what else comes out.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

What Varin said.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I have both colors on order right now for the 3G/wifi - I'm giving myself until Monday to make up my mind on which color to keep. I also ordered the blue cover without the light.


----------



## hwest (Jun 21, 2010)

I pre-ordered the WiFi only. Decided to wait on the cover to see what options will come up.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

wifi + 3g graphite, no cover yet.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

WiFi, no cover. Waiting to see what Medge and Javoedge offer. It's a Christmas gift, so I don't need to be in a hurry to get a cover.
deb


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I ordered the K3Gg (K3 with 3G + Wi-Fi in graphite) and the Amazon lighted cover in burgundy red.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Graphite k3 with 3g, for me.

No cover.

Nothing else.

I plan to carry my k3 in my purse with my k2i Oberon cover around it for protection, with elastic bands to keep it in place.* I plan to remove the cover for reading. When Oberon and other companies come out with a k3 cover, I'll have more choice in covers and will select one.

* I'll let you know how THAT works out! LOL I might have to order the cover later but I am hoping to save some of the $50 higher price of the 3G, by not buying two covers this time. At least not right off the bat.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

LOL, I just broke the tie-breaker between the Wi-Fi and 3G. I went with Wi-Fi because it's cheaper and I already have a 5 month old K2i. As for a cover, I'm gonna wait until Oberon makes the new ones.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Wi-fi + 3G graphite for me.

I also ordered the black cover (without the light). The cover is really just a stop gap - I take my Kindle everwhere with me and I can't risk using it without a cover while waiting for the new Noreve to come out. If I like it better than I expect to, I may just go with that one permanently.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I went with the graphite WiFi, I hope my K1 Oberon cover will fit.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Graphite 3G, no cover. I want to wait and see what becomes available. I am interested in the Amazon cover with that light, but I want to wait for some reviews on it first.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I pre-ordered the wifi graphite K3. My house has wifi and when I'm away from a wireless access point, I can use my HTC Evo's wireless hotspot.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

You need to change this thread's title. I thought for a second you were posting that Amazon was starting to send out info about everyone's order with shipping dates.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I haven't ordered yet but plan to tomorrow. So I voted 

3G/Wifi graphite, no cover. I emailed M-Edge about covers for the new kindles but haven't heard back yet. They have probably gotten quite a lot of questions on this!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Wifi only for me, so graphite was my only option. I almost never take my Kindle out of my home, so I'm always within range of my own router. Since I also get a crummy Sprint signal, I should actually be able to get a better signal out of the deal! If I travel, I depend on my ipad and/or smart phone for reading and internet access.

I use my Kindle in private, so I always want it to be naked to the world!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I ordered the WiFi version for my son with an orange lighted cover (his favorite color). We already have 2 K2s in the house and he's been wanting one of his own. Now he gets it! Since he uses it mostly at home, the wifi is sufficient.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

3G + Wifi in black.

No cover ordered. Until oberon comes out with new ones, I think I should be able to use a K2 cover from M-Edge that I used before I found out about the ones from oberon.

I haven't checked the M-Edge one yet to make sure it will work, but it should with velcro added.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

3G in graphite. 

I cancelled my order so I could reorder through KB, but then I got to thinking maybe I should order the WiFi instead and use the $50 for books or a new Oberon cover. So now I'm orderless while I think about it.....

OK, scratch that too. I decided I don't want to be limited to WiFi so went ahead and reorder the graphite 3G through KB. I think that should be the end of _that _seesaw.

The K3 will be for out-of-the house, so I'll have to have a cover and would prefer to use an existing Oberon, but will decide later.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

3G + Wifi in graphite and the Burgandy Red cover w/light.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I preorder the kindle wifi today 
no cover yet because I want to see what cover will come out first


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

K3 WiFi for me. Don't travel much and have tons of books loaded up, so 3G is worthless for me for the extra $50. I can put that towards an Oberon or something.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

K3 in 3G + WiFi in graphite for me.

I originally ordered the K3 in WiFi only this morning, since I plan to keep my K2i which is only less than 8 months old. But a couple of hours ago I changed my mind and went for the 3G/WiFi instead. Who knows...I might end up selling my K2i and I wanted to make sure I had another 3G Kindle before I did so. 

Ah....decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

I ordered graphite 3G+WiFi, only because I couldn't make up my mind .  I never know where I might need to download a book.  Even though I have wireless internet in my house and a Nook.   I know....I'm a sick puppy


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I ordered a graphite 3G because there is no WiFi where I live. Also got the chocolate amazon cover w/o light.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I ordered the 3G Graphite model, but no cover yet. I chose 3G just to make sure I have all options available. Wi-fi would work for me in most situations. But I am hoping to take a trip overseas in the spring, and it might be nice to subscribe to some US newspapers during that time.

I'm really intrigued by the cover & light idea, and may still order it before the Kindle ships. I have gotten in the habit of tucking my fingers in the pocket behind my K2 in the Oberon cover & I find that to be very comfortable. I also have the Velcro version; I don't think I'd choose that again even if it was possible, but I am not a huge fan of corner straps. So I'm still waffling about what to do.

My head keeps saying that I could switch to the wi-fi K3 & then add the case with the light. But my heart says buy what you want - the $50 is really not that significant to me in the long run. Especially if I sell my K2 & two covers (Oberon & Amazon) to recoup part of the cost.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

White 3G + Wifi and no cover yet. I will hold out for something else than what they offer. I personally don't like the elastic band on the new covers, but that's just me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Lynn,

With the Graphite color, I don't think I'll mind the Oberon straps so much now. They'll blend in.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is a good poll, we are getting a good count of how many have ordered the new K3.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I ordered the 3g graphite. I have wireless in my home but anywhere else this is inconsistent.

No cover yet. I'm not excited about the hinge/hook system but a built in light makes it tempting.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I can't vote twice, but I just ordered a White 3G+WiFi for my wife.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Double my vote for the 3G, I got one in each color!


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I haven't ordered one yet, but when and if I do it'll definitely be the 3G version. I've just found the 3G on my K1 to be far too useful to give up.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Graphite 3G/Wi-fi for me. I'm not always in Wi-Fi coverage, but I'm almost always in 3G coverage.

No cover ordered yet, I'm waiting to see what's available besides the Amazon cover. Or if the K3 will fit in the Alice in Wonderland Nook cover, as was mentioned in another thread.


----------



## MorganMandel (Feb 15, 2010)

No light for me. They're kind of irritating anyway. If it's that dark, a small light doesn't seem the best thing for the eyes anyway. 
I picked the pretty blue cover.

Got the wifi & 3g, since I knew if I didn't I'd be jealous of other people's, plus wifi isn't everywhere.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ordered the 3G + Wi-Fi. I have an Ipod Touch and a couple of times, I couldn't find a Wi-Fi connection when I was traveling. Just can't risk that with my Kindle 3. Also, I ordered the hot-pink, lighted cover.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I did the Wifi and 3G. I see no point in not being able to connect when I want too.. I am not a fan of the Amazon covers but I do find this one handy.. I hate to send my Medge Dog at the doorway cover back but I will reorder if they make it for the new one. I did white.. just can't get into that graphite.. to dark and masculine looking for me,

Cover is pink .. that is until Oberon (who is working on it) comes out with theirs


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Wi-Fi/3G Graphite (but with the option to cancel the order.. uh huh..) I ordered through KB.

Didn't order a cover. I think the cute official Nook covers could possibly be altered a bit and work for the K3 and some of those covers are so cute.

And then there is always Oberon, which would come later.

Morgan: I would pick that pretty blue too.

I have a light and to be honest haven't used it for reading.. I do clip it to my screen door when I order a pizza delivery; my front porch light isn't working. I live on my own so I can have lights blazing at any hour I might want to read. I took the light and kindle with me to the hospital last summer along with my ipod and the ipod was able to get wifi in the room so I actually used that. I wasn't there long enough to read and certainly not in the dark.. didn't get to the room until 9pm after 13 plus hours of surgery and recovery so once I was settled in I was sleeping, or trying to sleep. A nurse managed to knock my light onto the floor which broke the catch that kept the cover on.. so I had to tape it. I don't have luck with lights.

What is really funny.. I saw that you get free wi-fi at any AT&T wifi hotspot (?) and I googled and there are a few here Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf sites, but the ironic one was Barnes & Noble. LOL.. so you can go to a BN hotspot and have free wifi with a K3.


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

Graphite with 3g. No wifi where I live; we have a completely wired network for security purposes. No case yet either, I'll likely get one of the M-Edge ones when they release them. I like the feel of their cases.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Sin... you are not alone... I own a K1,  two K2, Ipad, Iphone of course I have the laptop, netbook and desktop and this is all for me (can't get hubby into the entire Kindle thing) , I did sell my DX though and well..  you can only guess what I did today.. lol


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Decided to go with the WiFi only.    I rarely am in a position to travel due to disabilities so the 3G is overkill for me.    I can load up anything prior to going out via  WiFi or USB which is fine.  Besides I already have the Kindle iPhone app as well.


----------



## dahoover (Jul 24, 2010)

I had just gotten the Kindle 2 so I returned that and pre-ordered the Graphite Kindle 3G.  I also bought the red leather cover with the light.  

Can't wait to get my new Kindle, this next month will be a long, tortuous wait.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I got the 3g plus wifi for that rare occurrence where I get stuck somewhere unexpectedly (like sitting on the highway not moving for TWO HOURS because of an accident) and finish my book and don't have the next one loaded.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I was going to wait till they were released and a few people had reviewed them, but I couldnt take it anymore.  After some negotiating with my dad, I ordered the 3gWiFi last night in graphite. 

Result of the negotiation? I sold my Kindle1 to my dad, who will probably be re-gifting it to a relative.  (it goes to it's new home with the original box, it's original cover and a Strangedog cover and all the cords) 

My Kindle 2 will stay with me and will be a good role model to it's little brother, K3. 

Oh, and I'm getting a cover for the K3. (so, Javoedge, get out there and start making pretty covers for me to choose from!!!!)


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

No will power....ordered a graphite wifi + 3g, but decided to wait on a case to see what comes out.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Wifi only - I have wifi at home and don't travel much. I _almost_ spent the $50 I saved on a cover, but decided to wait until more options come out!


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

For me, it's not ordering time just yet. And I'm not going to give up on 3G for just a few dollars. And wifi access is pretty spotty and constantly dropping here.
I like the built in light! It's such a great idea.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SinCityReader said:


> I ordered graphite 3G+WiFi, only because I couldn't make up my mind . I never know where I might need to download a book. Even though I have wireless internet in my house and a Nook. I know....I'm a sick puppy


I hear ya!

Frankly, I was prepared to pay $189 for whatever was announced . . . . I've been setting money aside for the K3. So I gave but little thought to the WiFi only version. . . . .I figure I have a month to think about whether I really need 3G or if the WiFi will do me for $50 less. . . .I expect I'll stick with what I've ordered, though. . . . .still. . . really the only place I d/l books is at home where I do have WiFi. . . . geez. . .now I'm second guessing myself!

Help!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Stick with the 3G, Ann. Think blizzard...power outage... you may need a book the next time we get 50 feet of snow dumped on us. You just never know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

OH! Good point! Thanks, Heather!

Sticking with 3G it is.

Is it August 27 yet?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is it August 27 yet?


You sound like my children...

Not yet. When the K3 shows up in your hands, THEN it will be Aug 27. Run along and play with your other toys and try to forget about it for now.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> OH! Good point! Thanks, Heather!
> 
> Sticking with 3G it is.
> 
> Is it August 27 yet?


I wish. My birthday is August 30 and I'm hoping I get it by then. My present to me.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ahhh but luv -- she's got a droid -- droids and winmo's (and probably apple's) can be established as wifi hotspots --- so long as she's got her phone ANYTHING is possible!!!


----------



## Jacqdenco (Jul 27, 2009)

3g + WiFi Graphite and hot pink case with light.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You sound like my children...
> 
> Not yet. When the K3 shows up in your hands, THEN it will be Aug 27. Run along and play with your other toys and try to forget about it for now.


Aw, Mmmmooooommmmm. . . . . .

Why is it easier to contain one's excitement when you don't have "a date". I mean, I've been intending to get the K3 for a while. . . .but it wasn't hard to put it in the back of my mind until I knew WHEN I could have it. . . . .now it's like torture!

O.K. I'll go do laundry. . . . . .


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Stick with the 3G, Ann. Think blizzard...power outage... you may need a book the next time we get 50 feet of snow dumped on us. You just never know.


If your TBR list is as big as mine, that blizzard would not be a problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KayakerNC said:


> If your TBR list is as big as mine, that blizzard would not be a problem.


Well, there is that. . . . . .


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I am not ordering a new Kindle until my current one dies.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Magenta said:


> I am not ordering a new Kindle until my current one dies.


I admire your fortitude. My bank balance wishes I was as strong as you are!


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

Wi-Fi only. Haven't decided on a cover yet. Waiting to see what the options are.

I live in an area where there are quite a bit of free Wi-Fi hotspots or I could just use my home Wi-Fi. I'm OK with saving the $50 instead of getting the 3G/Wi-Fi version. I can apply the money I save on getting some K3 accessories


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Magenta said:


> I am not ordering a new Kindle until my current one dies.


That was my position when the K2 came out. . .and really, it didn't have that much more than the K1 at first, really just design features.

Lately though, I have been thinking the collections would be useful. . .and I have recently enabled my son into Kindle use. . .he's d/l'd the app for his DROID and when I talked to him yesterday he allowed as how he'd been considering getting an actual Kindle 'cause he's re-remembered how he likes to read in bed, but just doesn't much 'cause he also likes long epic fantasy stuff and the large books are hard to hold open. . . .I told him he could have my K1 when I get the new one and see how he likes it. I won't be surprised if he ultimately decides to upgrade on his own later on. . . . . .

I'd definitely be having a much harder time justifying the upgrade if I already had a K2. . .  . . .though enabling the son would still be a big factor!


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

WiFi graphite for my husband to replace his K1. No cover, will wait to see what oberon offers because he really likes his oberon cover. He usually reads at home so WiFi is sufficient and if we travel we make sure we have books downloaded or we have our computer and can transfer them that way. I am keeping my K2, see no need to upgrade.

Dot


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> I ordered the K3Gg (K3 with 3G + Wi-Fi in graphite) and the Amazon lighted cover in burgundy red.


I ordered the same Kindle and the same cover


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I did the Wifi and 3G. I see no point in not being able to connect when I want too.. I am not a fan of the Amazon covers but I do find this one handy.. I hate to send my Medge Dog at the doorway cover back but I will reorder if they make it for the new one. I did white.. just can't get into that graphite.. to dark and masculine looking for me,
> 
> Cover is pink .. that is until Oberon (who is working on it) comes out with theirs


I already started using my cover with the dog by the door so I will not be able to send it back


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

Sorry to interrupt the thread but how do I order through KB? I've clicked on several links here and they all seem to lead back to Amazon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes the links will take you to Amazon, but KindleBoards will get credit for the purchase. The links at the top of the board will take you directly there. 

Thanks for supporting KB.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JaneD said:


> Sorry to interrupt the thread but how do I order through KB? I've clicked on several links here and they all seem to lead back to Amazon.


Yep. . . .but if you used a link here there's a code that tells Amazon that you got there from KindleBoards. . . .that way KB gets a small commission payment which helps keep it in business!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I admire your fortitude. My bank balance wishes I was as strong as you are!


LOL... maybe I'll weaken after my extended warranty expires next February. Seriously though, I am quite happy with my K2. For me, the improvements in the K3 just don't justify the expense. I'd rather spend the money on more books!

I will admit, I am still coveting the DX. That has been harder to resist. ;-)


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

SinCityReader said:


> I ordered graphite 3G+WiFi, only because I couldn't make up my mind . I never know where I might need to download a book. Even though I have wireless internet in my house and a Nook. I know....I'm a sick puppy


Ok, I cancelled that order, and reordered thru the kindleboards link of course. This time I went with the Wi-Fi only, I forgot I have a Iphone. If I actually have to have a book when I cannot find a Wi-Fi hotspot, I can use the kindle for iphone app. I am so DONE with this!! I am driving my self crazy


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm trying to decide which K3 version to order. I was surprised to see the voting results showing the 3G+WiFi is more popular than the WiFi alone. I would have predicted the cheaper model would be more popular. I am really torn! I love having the ability to download (almost) anywhere with the 3G, but I have WiFi at home and that is where most of my downloads take place. But I don't think I'll include the cover just yet. I can't decide what to do about that either!

I'm not used to so many kindle choices!


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

3G + Wi-Fi, Graphite, International edition. Chose 3G + Wi-Fi because I only have Wi-Fi acces at home (or I have to pay extra for the hotspots, I'm pretty sure AT&T hotspots can only be found in the US) and I really like the option to still browse the store, get samples or download books when I'm not at home, for example when I'm on the bus or train to work or during my breaks. The fact that 3G access is worldwide is just a big bonus for me, I rarely leave my country but it's nice to know I'll still have full access to the store, wikipedia and browser when I do. 
Graphite because it simply appeals more to me. Oh, and no cover. I did order the Patagonia neoprene cover for the K2i before the news of the K3 broke, so I decided I'll be using that for transportation and I'll leave my Kindle nice and nekkid when I read


----------



## shoppegirl (Aug 9, 2010)

I ordered the 3G +WiFi and Amazons cover in light green...I take my Kindle with me EVERYWHERE and don't want anything to happen to it. I just hope it fits OK...


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I know I'm in the minority with ordering the Wi-fi only version but since I have no 3G coverage and excellent Wi-fi both at home and many of the places we frequent... this was the best choice for me. Can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## Kindlekelly (May 27, 2010)

I ordered the night it became available for pre ordering. I got the WIFI/3G graphite with the lighted cover in red.


----------



## Naro (Aug 6, 2010)

kindle wifi for me


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Kindle WiFi with no case for me.

Mainly because I'm a cheapskate and the £109 price got me to open my wallet.  Adding £40 for WiFi and £50 for a case would make me slam it shut again.  

Besides, I have 3G on my Android phone, 3G on my netbook, and a 3G wireless travel router if I get that desperate.  Not every gadget needs to be able to do everything all the time.  I never bought a paper book and regretted its lack of 3G.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

I ordered one white 3G/WiFi and one graphite 3G/WiFi.  I did not order covers yet. I am waiting to see what JavoEdge and Oberon have available.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Graphite 3G+WiFi (for the £40 extra, I didn't want to risk regretting not having gotten 3G at a later stage). Green cover with light.


----------



## hdsport82 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kindle WiFi	for me no case yet...still deciding would like one with a light but may wait and see what third party ones come out, got some time to decide yet.

Had a £50 voucher on my Amazon account which I put towards the Kindle so I'm half convincing myself if I order the lighted cover I'm actually no worse off    

Did consider the 3G version but I'm not likely to subscribe to a newspaper or anything like that and don't envisage ever being away from a Wi-Fi connection long enough to run out of stuff to read.


----------

